# Fetal Biophysical Profile Score



## danskangel313 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm coding for a BPP w/o NST and I need some opinions regarding part of the narrative. The test was ordered due to "marked decrease in fetal movement at 30 wks gestation" and the provider documented this:

IMPRESSION:
1. Biophysical profile score is 8 out of 8.
2. Fetal heart rate recorded at 110 bpm at both beginning and end of the exam for this 30-week gestation period.  Clinical correlation is suggested.

I coded Z03.79 and Z3A.30, but am being told I should include an additional code for the fetal heart rate issue "because he documented it".


----------



## abbzers (Apr 20, 2018)

Should have used *O36.8130 *(Decreased fetal movements, third trimester, not applicable or unspecified)  with *Z3A.30* 30 weeks gestation of pregnancy and *NOT *have used the Z03.79 code.


----------



## tracylc10 (May 11, 2018)

abbzers said:


> Should have used *O36.8130 *(Decreased fetal movements, third trimester, not applicable or unspecified)  with *Z3A.30* 30 weeks gestation of pregnancy and *NOT *have used the Z03.79 code.





Agree!!


----------

